
Ask HN: Are there any sites that connect entrepreneurs with developers? - jessehorne
I can&#x27;t even begin to estimate the amount of hours I&#x27;ve spent researching and brainstorming startup ideas. I&#x27;ve gone to implement a few and they never got off the ground. I mostly blame the execution but I&#x27;m going to be honest... the ideas weren&#x27;t that great. Honestly I&#x27;m  just tired of trying to &quot;come up with something&quot;. I feel like one day the right idea will hit me and I&#x27;ll pursue it. Then it will either succeed as a business or serve as another learning experience.<p>Until that day, I&#x27;m going to take a different approach. I&#x27;ll just help other people build their ideas. I am okay with that &quot;risk&quot;. I&#x27;m not trying to find a stable and slow-growth job at the moment. I&#x27;m trying to find another like-minded dreamer that has an idea they&#x27;re working on that could benefit from another developer. I&#x27;m not sure if there&#x27;s really a dedicated site&#x2F;forum&#x2F;etc for this. If there is one, I&#x27;ve never heard of it.<p>One part of me is thinking that it&#x27;s foolish to think I could find what I&#x27;m looking for this way but until I find a better method, there&#x27;s not much I can do other than try.<p>So, if you have any advice or comments then I&#x27;d love to hear it. Or if you would like to discuss anything related to this, then please feel free to reach out. I&#x27;m easy to find on LinkedIn.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;jesseleehorne&#x2F;
======
bifrost
Honestly, HN is pretty good for this. You might check out Openland too.

~~~
jessehorne
I've seen some comment threads almost take off into products when a couple
like-minded people "vibed". That was neat. I guess I haven't been in this
mindstate long enough to really utilize HN for it. Now that I think of it, I
could probably just wait long enough to see people share what they're working
on and then go ask them if they need help if the project is interesting
enough.

What is Openland, by the way? Google is pointing me in a number of directions!

~~~
bifrost
There's a community at [https://openland.com](https://openland.com), I like it
a lot. Lots of smart people and very good SNR.

